# Muddy Fox Alu Team Edition info needed please



## bigdaddybucks (2 Jun 2010)

Hi, I am awaiting delivery of a Muddy Fox Alu Team Edition which I just purchased on ebay, I wanted a cheap frame to add all my spares to make a bike for messing around on. I have googles the frame and have found hardly any info on the original spec and I also emailed Muddy Fox themselves but they have no records in their archive of this bike. 
Is there anybody out there who owned one or saw one and could tell me what components the bike originally had and what year its from. This is a NOS frame so I will be building completely from scratch and might scrap my plans of using my spare bits on it and try and source some original parts. But if anyone knows for sure that it was not a very good bike/frame I'll definitely put my cheaps spares on it!!

Any info would be appreciated.

Thanks

Lee

I have tried to attatch a photo that i took from the ebay listing (hope that's allowed!)


----------



## bigdaddybucks (2 Jun 2010)

Sorry added this twice and i do not know how to delete it, please do not reply to this one.


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (6 Jun 2010)

Tell us when it arrives so we can all see it! 

Thanks.


----------



## bigdaddybucks (6 Jun 2010)

I somehow managed to post this thread twice I attatched the picture on the other one but I'll try and attatch it to this one. The photo is from the ebay listing I'll try and take a proper one tomorrow. Frame is quite light and has a few srcatches from where it was stored but i have not decided what to do with it yet.


----------



## bigdaddybucks (6 Jun 2010)

Ok, quickly took a photo.


----------



## Muddyfox (6 Jun 2010)

Anything with the Muddyfox name on it will be a slick ride 

If its the 2000 model then it was a £1200.00 bike when new 

Simon


----------

